# 2009 IndyCar Racing



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Indy Racing Experience


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Infineon Race

1. Dario Franchitti

http://www.indycar.com/stats/full_race_results.php?event_date=2009-08-23&year=2009

http://www.indycar.com/news/?story_id=14968

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/photos/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Chicagoland Race

1. Ryan Briscoe

http://www.indycar.com/stats/full_race_results.php?event_date=2009-08-29&year=2009

http://www.indycar.com/news/?story_id=15039

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/photos/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Motegi Race

1. Scott Dixon

http://www.indycar.com/stats/full_race_results.php?event_date=2009-09-19&year=2009

http://www.indycar.com/news/?story_id=15149

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/photos/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Homestead Qualifying

1. Dario Franchitti _ 212.696 mph

http://www.indycar.com/stats/startinglineups/2009/homestead_10092009.pdf

http://www.indycar.com/news/?story_id=15275


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Homestead Race

1. Dario Franchitti

http://www.indycar.com/stats/full_race_results.php?event_date=2009-10-10&year=2009

http://www.indycar.com/news/?story_id=15284

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/photos/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Homestead Race


----------

